
UK's Investigatory Powers Act: Enshrining Parallel Construction in English Law - benevol
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/12/06/parallel_construction_lies_in_english_courts/
======
fredley
If you are a UK citizen who wants to take action against the IP bill etc.,
consider joining the Open Rights Group (ORG), if you have not done so already:
[https://www.openrightsgroup.org/](https://www.openrightsgroup.org/)

~~~
wjh_
Agree with this one, they also want volunteers and have a variety of technical
projects they're working on.

------
ergot
Mostly a nonsense. Can old people who don't understand how the Internet works
stop creating laws and rules that govern it?

My question sounds ageist, but we are dealing with people who can't even move
a mouse, and then are apt to incriminate innocent people because terrorism.

~~~
coldcode
"people who don't understand how the Internet works stop creating laws and
rules that govern it" might be true, but it has nothing to do with how old
they are. I also firmly believe that these people do know how it works and
simply want to control the population like they always have by using the
internet as another tool.

~~~
elcct
I think it is another way for them to make money on the side. They get access
to secrets and are directly responsible for companies to move forward. That
way you can pay someone to block competition or get access to their trading
secrets. Simply put, this law is enabling corruption on an unprecedented scale
and privacy argument is just convenient to steer away conversation from what
really it is about.

